# Help with artist signature please



## Floribunda55

I have had this lovely watercolour painting for years and would li
Love to know the artists name. Any ideas?
Thank you


----------



## Mel_Robertson

hi, the only way we can tell the artist is if you upload the full image square on.


----------



## Floribunda55

*Hope these are clearer*

As attached


----------

